# Definition of a BBW?



## TinyTum (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm a bit confused. Have read several posts where the terms, 'Small bbw' or 'mid-sized bbw' have been used. Surely if you're fat you're a bbw or isn't it that simple? 

Which leads me onto the next question as to what would I be considered to be? (not that it really matters to me but I'm curious )

Both of these pics were taken within minutes of each other. For the record I'm 5 ft 7 and around 220 pounds. 

View attachment P6190017.JPG


View attachment P6190018.JPG


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 27, 2010)

This is in no way official but this is how it seems to me US sizes go:

small BBW - 14/16 to 20 (14 has become a plus size /eyeroll)
mid-size BBW - 22 to 28
small SSBBW - 30 to 36

Going by weight is difficult because of the height factor and BMI is just useless imo. I hope this helps in some way.


----------



## Adrian (Sep 28, 2010)

I have always heard/read the definitions for BBW classifications as being;
MS-BBW (or small BBW) as being a dress size #14 up to an size #18 or #20.
BBW as being a dress size #20 or #22 up to a size #28
SSBBW (according to NAAFA's definition) as being a dress size #28 or larger.

These are not set in stone, for when Carol Shaw the owner/editor of BBW Magazine started in the early 1970s, a BBW was a dress size #16 or larger. Years later NAAFA defined SSBBW and lastly the MS-BBW was added for women who felt the dress size #12 or #14 should be included.
These are relative sizes and have no height requirements which go along with these sizes.


----------



## isamarie69 (Sep 28, 2010)

TinyTum said:


> I'm a bit confused. Have read several posts where the terms, 'Small bbw' or 'mid-sized bbw' have been used. Surely if you're fat you're a bbw or isn't it that simple?
> 
> Which leads me onto the next question as to what would I be considered to be? (not that it really matters to me but I'm curious )
> 
> Both of these pics were taken within minutes of each other. For the record I'm 5 ft 7 and around 220 pounds.



I would say you are a small bbw,


----------



## TinyTum (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. 

Not sure what my dress size would be in the US. I usually wear a size 20/22 in the UK.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 28, 2010)

TinyTum said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> Not sure what my dress size would be in the US. I usually wear a size 20/22 in the UK.



You'd be a 16/18 over here  So you're a small BBW.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 28, 2010)

By this (and the US sizing) definition I'm considered a small BBW...

I've never been a small _anything _before.


----------



## TinyTum (Sep 28, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> By this (and the US sizing) definition I'm considered a small BBW...
> 
> I've never been a small _anything _before.



Me neither, Amy.


----------



## Emma (Sep 28, 2010)

The definition of BBW (ie big BEAUTIFUL woman) became something else many years ago. The day I lost respect for the acronym was in about 2001 when someone posted about seeing a ’BBW’ goat who had fathered a load of kids. . BBW just means fat*. It is an acceptable word for it. I have seen dating advertisements that ask for &#8216;no bbw’. I also see many dating adds from ugly fat women. When is the movement going to move on?

* And yeah, you are fat. Did you not notice when you looked in the mirror or was it that you would like us to say that you are a small sized fat person?


----------



## TinyTum (Sep 28, 2010)

CurvyEm said:


> * And yeah, you are fat. Did you not notice when you looked in the mirror or was it that you would like us to say that you are a small sized fat person?



 You're dead right there! And no, I wasn't expecting to be classed as a small sized fat person either! Now there's an oxymoron if ever there was one...


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm just fat.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 28, 2010)

I cringe whenever I hear "I'm a small BBW"...It's almost as if there's an unsaid, "Wellllll, at least I'm not 'X'." I'm fat too.


----------



## Emma (Sep 28, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I cringe whenever I hear "I'm a small BBW"...It's almost as if there's an unsaid, "Wellllll, at least I'm not 'X'." I'm fat too.




can we all just shush me! yarcheers! lol

exactly!


----------



## tt33 (Sep 29, 2010)

I agree with small bbw and a pretty one at that-


----------



## TinyTum (Sep 29, 2010)

tt33 said:


> I agree with small bbw and a pretty one at that-



That's very sweet of you.


----------



## b0nnie (Sep 29, 2010)

I saw this posted on another site I'm a member of...hope it helps:

"I have always thought that if you take a bbws weight and divide it by her height in inches, if you get more than 5.5 she is a ssbbw, example....

0-1.5 -Twiggy
1.5-2.5 -Thin
2.5-3.5 -Plumper
3.5-5.5 -BBW
5.5-7.5 -SSBBW
7.5 and up -Ultrasized BBW"


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 29, 2010)

I prefer chubby or plump!


----------



## TinyTum (Sep 29, 2010)

b0nnie said:


> I saw this posted on another site I'm a member of...hope it helps:
> 
> "I have always thought that if you take a bbws weight and divide it by her height in inches, if you get more than 5.5 she is a ssbbw, example....
> 
> ...



Well according to this I'm a 'Plumper' (3.2) Presumably this is just another term for a smaller than average sized bbw?



fat9276 said:


> I prefer chubby or plump!



Chubby is a nice word too. 

Personally, I see myself as being fat and I'm generally happy with my body size and shape. I was a little surprised to be considered 'small' here cos I've never considered myself to be small! 

I was aware that bbw was just a nice way of saying fat, it was the size range of bbws that I was intrigued about.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

I reckon the definition of a BBW is one of those things that can only come down to individual interpretation, otherwise it threatens to lead into a debate about BBW sub-divisions. And that's just another way of categorising women.

I mean, Big Beautiful Woman... what if a woman was simply massive in bone structure or stature? With there being no offical guideline, she could indeed be classed as a BBW by some. But not by others. I guess everyone needs to decide for themselves, or imagine that BBWs are like a litter of kittens: all different colours and fur lengths, but kittens nevertheless. :happy:


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 29, 2010)

"You know I'm fat, I'm fat; really, really fat.
Don't you call me pudgy, portly or stout;
Just now tell me now once again, Who's fat?"

-Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 29, 2010)

And then when someone ambles along and 'goes...well...you're not faaaaat...you're just a little chubby <or bigger than a breadbox but CERTAINLY not a Volkswagen Beetle.... ramble ramble>'.....like it's a consolation prize. 

Again with the ''at least you're not as big as 'X'" motif. Gotta love it.


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 29, 2010)

let's think of all the words that can be used 


hmmm... 
rotund
chubbalubba
chunky
large marge
gorda/gordo
huge
semi
bulky...


----------



## Grundig QD40 (Sep 29, 2010)

To me, a BBW shall be described as a woman of larger (Bigger) than usually size or collection of body parts in size that therefore exudes more sexiness and beauty (Beautiful) than a normal woman (Woman,) and therefore earns the _title_ and _distinction_ of BBW. 

Its a label but perhaps it is ore of a Fendi label and less like a radioactive one.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> And then when someone ambles along and 'goes...well...you're not faaaaat...you're just a little chubby <or bigger than a breadbox but CERTAINLY not a Volkswagen Beetle.... ramble ramble>'.....like it's a consolation prize.
> 
> Again with the ''at least you're not as big as 'X'" motif. Gotta love it.



Exactly. I get this from friends and acquaintances all the time when they hear me describe myself as fat. "You're not fat!" "You're not as big as [insert name]!" They think they're being complimentary and have nothing but good intentions, but they're still ascribing all the negative connotations to the word 'fat' that fat activists have worked so hard to erase in reclaiming the word. When I describe myself as fat, it doesn't mean I'm lazy, unattractive or socially unacceptable. It just means I'm not thin.


----------



## Grundig QD40 (Sep 29, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Exactly. I get this from friends and acquaintances all the time when they hear me describe myself as fat. "You're not fat!" "You're not as big as [insert name]!" They think they're being complimentary and have nothing but good intentions, but they're still ascribing all the negative connotations to the word 'fat' that fat activists have worked so hard to erase in reclaiming the word. When I describe myself as fat, it doesn't mean I'm lazy, unattractive or socially unacceptable. It just means I'm not thin.



I would say it means that you have more to offer, and that people judge you on the merits of your personality. Tell them to quit fat-bashing!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 29, 2010)

Grundig QD40 said:


> I would say it means that you have more to offer, and that people judge you on the merits of your personality. Tell them to quit fat-bashing!




Well, technically it does mean she has " more to offer ". But it really becomes like the old ' fat women are real women '...just the other side of the same stinky coin.


----------



## Grundig QD40 (Sep 29, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Well, technically it does mean she has " more to offer ". But it really becomes like the old ' fat women are real women '...just the other side of the same stinky coin.



I can agree. Ive never been one for labels which is why i joke with the Fendi reference. However even this forum has a BBW forum.

It is almost as if the label is unavoidable, Mossystate


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 29, 2010)

Grundig QD40 said:


> I would say it means that you have more to offer, and that people judge you on the merits of your personality. Tell them to quit fat-bashing!



Well, thanks, but they're not fat activists themselves, so they're unaware that's what they're doing. How I usually choose to handle it is to explain to them: "Fat is not a bad word to me. It doesn't mean I'm lazy, unattractive or socially unacceptable, and it says nothing about my lifestyle. It's the word I use to describe my body and I'm ok if you use it, too. If you're uncomfortable using 'fat,' that's ok, too, but I hope you can understand why it's important to me to describe my own body using the words I choose." It's kind of long and drawn out, but it usually gets the message across.


----------



## Grundig QD40 (Sep 29, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Well, thanks, but they're not fat activists themselves, so they're unaware that's what they're doing. How I usually choose to handle it is to explain to them: "Fat is not a bad word to me. It doesn't mean I'm lazy, unattractive or socially unacceptable, and it says nothing about my lifestyle. It's the word I use to describe my body and I'm ok if you use it, too. If you're uncomfortable using 'fat,' that's ok, too, but I hope you can understand why it's important to me to describe my own body using the words I choose." It's kind of long and drawn out, but it usually gets the message across.



I was about to say that lol it was somewhat as sounding scripted, however im not knocking you i think that was very well said and i can totally respect the message there. 

I also think 'fat activist' is a label i think labels to a certain extent are unavoidable, have you ever heard someone differentiate the difference between a prejudice and a bias? Something about pointing out label (BBW) and fat activist made me think of this, perhaps it is not relevant i do remember a discussion with a fellow it basically talked about first impressions based on what you know and what is real to you growing up independent of facts or even the chance to ascertain what may or may not be, it is your "prejudice" if you will the word prejudice simply means _decision_ and frequently one occurs unconsciously in a situation, regarding someone... so, for example, the word _fat_ is one thing to one and another to someone else and the interaction thereof will determine positivity or a clash, of sorts.. based on the prejudice introduced by the word _fat_ has that been an angle presented? Bias is of course the enforcement of a prejudice and that is how i understand those two words and ideas to be linked as one is innocent the other introduces intent and things change there my input was to prejudice and the word fat, or prejudice of the labels of BBW or fat activist


----------



## mossystate (Sep 29, 2010)

Grundig QD40 said:


> I can agree. Ive never been one for labels which is why i joke with the Fendi reference. However even this forum has a BBW forum.
> 
> It is almost as if the label is unavoidable, Mossystate



well, not familiar with the Fendi reference...as for labels like mossystate, grundig.. or bbw...not exactly what I was talking about


----------



## paintsplotch (Sep 29, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> let's think of all the words that can be used
> 
> 
> hmmm...
> ...



hehehe... chubbalubba.... hahahaha! i like that one! 
i say rubenesque (spelling is off) ..... i am chunky and vuluptuous... i have curves in all the right places and more cushin for the pushin so to speak.... 
i am learning to be a healthier version of me (i want to be a long lived chunky monkey) while loving who i am as a person.
labels are just that.... labels.
YOU are YOU. not a bbw or a fat chick... you are YOU ..... i firmly believe that its better to be yourself than try to be someone you arent.
to label what is a bbw.... or a ssbbw... or any of that seems silly.
i say you are beautiful inside and out. lets leave it at that ok?:bow:


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 29, 2010)

Grundig QD40 said:


> I also think 'fat activist' is a label



It is, but it's a label I choose for myself. I don't choose BBW, "small BBW," "miniBBW," "curvy," "plump," or "chubby." I choose fat and I'm a fat activist, or as some might say, a size activist. Fat activism (or size activism) isn't just for fat people. It's for everyone.

...Point being, *I* choose the words and labels I use to describe myself, not anyone else. And I prefer people to describe me using the words and labels I choose. Don't call me a BBW, because I'm not. Don't call me "curvy," because I'm not. (For the record, when it comes to cutesy euphemisms for the word 'fat,' the only one I'm really comfortable with is "fluffy." Fat, fluffy; those are ok with me. No others need apply.)


----------



## Grundig QD40 (Sep 29, 2010)

mossystate said:


> well, *not familiar with the Fendi reference*...as for labels like mossystate, grundig.. or bbw...not exactly what I was talking about



I will say apologies to you, if i may I was comparing to a desirable thing like some upscale clothing accessories and fashion items names such as Fendi Gucci Prada etc etc come to mind as a label that indicate something to be desired not saying BBW is a brand name that was to show desirability, apologies on that spontaneous reference I find BBW to be a term of endearment others feel it is a shameful label I am not one of those of the latter it is complement term nor is it a brand name



thirtiesgirl said:


> ...Point being, *I* choose the words and labels I use to describe myself, not anyone else. And I prefer people to describe me using the words and labels I choose.



Yes I agree those that respect you will respect your wishes there its good to control how you are perceived you take command of what you do and do not like it is assertiveness and people will respect you more for it. I support that


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 29, 2010)

Not a fan of 'fluffy'. BBW I really don't mind as shorthand here but I call myself fat in RL if I have to describe my build/shape for whatever reason.

Honestly the only people who ask me to define myself is other BBWs and FAs.


----------



## Grundig QD40 (Sep 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Not a fan of 'fluffy'. BBW I really don't mind as shorthand here but I call myself fat in RL if I have to describe my build/shape for whatever reason.
> 
> Honestly the only people who ask me to define myself is other BBWs and FAs.



word 'plumper'?


----------



## mossystate (Sep 29, 2010)

Grundig QD40 said:


> I will say apologies to you, if i may I was comparing to a desirable thing like some upscale clothing accessories and fashion items names such as Fendi Gucci Prada etc etc come to mind as a label that indicate something to be desired not saying BBW is a brand name that was to show desirability, apologies on that spontaneous reference I find BBW to be a term of endearment others feel it is a shameful label I am not one of those of the latter it is complement term nor is it a brand name




My chain is not connected, but I still sensed a bit of a yank.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 29, 2010)

I have never...ever...in real life, had annnnybody say ' bbw ', or asked me what size one I am. Praise Jebus.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 29, 2010)

Grundig QD40 said:


> word 'plumper'?


No thank you. Reminds me of hot dogs that 'plump' when you cook 'em.


----------



## Grundig QD40 (Sep 29, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I have never...ever...in real life, had annnnybody say ' bbw ', or asked me what size one I am. Praise Jebus.



I say they were secretly admiring you  to come and comment on size would be impossibly rude. And yes labels are not akin to the brand names like Fendi you are correct.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 29, 2010)

* looks around for Allen Funt *


----------



## Grundig QD40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes, he would say to smile.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 30, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Not a fan of 'fluffy'. BBW I really don't mind as shorthand here but I call myself fat in RL if I have to describe my build/shape for whatever reason.
> 
> Honestly the only people who ask me to define myself is other BBWs and FAs.



This is true. I don't get the question from anyone who's not fat or an open FA.

I like fluffy because it's both a cute word and kind of silly. I have an old friend who used to joke that she's not fat, she's fluffy. I found it kind of amusing, so I sometimes say the same thing with a dose of sarcasm, as if to say, "yeah, right, I'm fat."


----------



## ciccialover (Oct 22, 2010)

b0nnie said:


> I saw this posted on another site I'm a member of...hope it helps:
> 
> "I have always thought that if you take a bbws weight and divide it by her height in inches, if you get more than 5.5 she is a ssbbw, example....
> 
> ...


So my girfriend should be only plump being 69 inches for 207 lbs..... I should tell her about this, she says she's quite obese!


----------



## Anh2010 (Oct 22, 2010)

Big, soft, cushy, lovely...all good.

I was never a fan of the term "BBW." I understand the self-esteem boosting component of the term but something about it...


----------



## Adrian (Oct 23, 2010)

B0nnie, thanx for the BBW table. This is the first time I have seen this but, as one who plays with math, several years ago I had divided all my girl friend's (approx) weight by their height. I found out that by chance each successive girlfriend's H/W ratio was higher, ranging from 2.69 to 4.13.


----------



## Notalurkeranymore (Oct 23, 2010)

Depending on were you look , anyone that doesnt have rib cage or pelvis bone showing 

Scary aint it


----------

